# Stop a Download - Nothing working



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

Greeting all!

I work with a person that has her home email set up in Outlook on her home computer to pull the emails from the server when Outlook is opened. She was sent a picture in an email and for some reason it started to download the,TXT file that always accompanies the picture. She has opened the email on her Outlook and the email is now gone from the email server, but it continues to show the .TXT file as trying to download. How can she get rid of it from the notification bar & the pull down?

I have tried going into her downloads app, but it does not show up in there. I tried to go into the manage applications and force stopping the email application. I am at a loss and any help would be greatly appreciated. I have never seen a download that is this persistent.


----------

